# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  «Элкомсофт» научился ломать пароли видеокартой GeForce

## HATTIFNATTOR

Российская компания «Элкомсофт» подала заявку на патент США с описанием метода подбора паролей путём параллельных вычислений на графических процессорах (GPU). По словам директора фирмы Владимира Каталова, с помощью карт GeForce 8800 Ultra можно повысить скорость подбора паролей в 25 раз. Даже на дешёвых 150-долларовых графических чипах пароли для Windows Vista взламываются за три-пять дней, хотя с помощью стандартной методики вычислений процесс занимает несколько месяцев.

Преимущество GPU перед обычными центральными процессорами состоит в том, что они способны осуществлять массивные параллельные вычисления. Они могут обрабатывать сотни тысяч блоков информации одновременно, тогда как центральный процессор решает задачи в строгой очерёдности, одну за другой. 

Компания NVidia выпустила средства разработки для своих процессоров в феврале 2007 года. С помощью инструментов из пакета NVidia CUDA можно писать программы, которые напрямую обращаются к графическому процессору

 habrahabr.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

А антивирусы эти видеокарты как потенциально опасные не детектируют?

----------


## Shark

Нашли кому патент заявить!
Диверсанты, блин!

----------


## maXmo

у нас такое запатентовать нельзя. У нас математические алгоритмы все в public domain'e

----------


## Shark

> у нас такое запатентовать нельзя. У нас математические алгоритмы все в public domain'e


Пора бы законотворцам о Родине подумать...
Им правда того не надо - у них всё давно где нужно приготовлено...

----------


## pig

Интересно, Каталов не боится, что на компанию теперь наедет не пусть и большая, но частная Adobe, а государственная контора ФБР или АНБ? Патеновать технологию взлома - это круто. Не попали бы под DMCA.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Интересно, Каталов не боится, что на компанию теперь наедет не пусть и большая, но частная Adobe, а государственная контора ФБР или АНБ? Патеновать технологию взлома - это круто. Не попали бы под DMCA.


Если внимательно посмотреть с юридической точки зрения, компания Элкомсофт действует вполне легально и не занимается взломом! Везде честно заявлено, что ее продукты системы восстановления пароля ,а не взлома! А вот вопрос такой ... удивились ли бы многие люди, если бы узнали,что алгоритмы криптографии  позиционирующиеся как "супернадежные"  не что иное как блестящая фикция! И что взламываются за секунды. А продукт Элкомсофт который делает это за месяцы и годы продается как коммерческое ПО...  :Wink:  Так вот не вникая в подробности, а нужно ли это ФБР или АНБ или другим силовым структурам изза этого наезжать, если в их руках есть технологии далеко превосходящие продаваемую продукцию Элкомсофта  :Wink:

----------


## [500mhz]

Jolly Rojer +1

с таким же успехом можно наехать на Рошаля с претензиями что его софт помогает скрывать вирусы и трояны )))

----------


## Surfer

> И что взламываются за секунды. А продукт Элкомсофт который делает это за месяцы и годы продается как коммерческое ПО...


Где бы ещё простым смертным найти что-то материальное из этого рода, а не на словах  :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

Surfer
ну дык в каких то там версиях PGP были бэкдоры
и брутофорсить не надо

----------


## Surfer

ну дык даже всякие МД5 взламывают , а практической реализации чего-либо не видно.

----------


## [500mhz]

rainbow tables тебе в помощ ))) 
http://md5pass.info/
наши хакеры самые хакеристые в мире )

----------


## maXmo

хмм…

----------

